# hard acceleration issue



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

hi, was out yesterday in the car and excellerated in 6th to roughly 4500rpm and i had a power loss all off a sudden, done it again in 5th gear same revs and it was fine. rang litchfield told ian what had happened and he said he wasnt sure what it could be without plugging it in, anyway,done the same again after the phone call just to see if it was a one off or bad fuel and this time it lost power and the engine management light came on which said visit your dealer right away basically. turned the car off then on and now the light has gone off,drove it real easy for the last 50 miles with no issues. cant get the car looked at till later part off next week so i thought id put it out there for someone to maybe put my mind at rest and tell me it dont sound like anything mayjor lol, btw just had exhaust and intakes fitted so maybe that is a factor some how?? any suggestions? thanks


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

As he said mate, needs plugging in. However could be lambda sensor? Only reason I say that is if it's intermittent and only when under load ie. under acceleration ( correct spelling ) in a high gear.

Good luck fella, hopefully just a sensor.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Give this a go mate and you should be able to check the codes yourself prior to a dealer visit:

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 
1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition ON (Press the start button twice with foot off brake pedal) and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 
Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 
The ECM code repeats its self until you turn the ignition OFF (press start button again), at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.
You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).

Once you have the code check from this list to see whats up.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125451-checking-error-codes.html


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

nice one guys, il give that ago tomorrow when i get her out, might have to read that a few more times first tho before i attempt it! lol!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If anyone is close to you with a cobb'd car they can check the codes quickly and easily too.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

stevie, thanks for that, just managed o do it theres two fault codes, 1334=TC SYSTEM-B2 and 0234=TC SYSTEM-B1 ... any idea what that is to do with? cheers bud


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not sure if this will help?

Engine Codes - Service & Maintenance - GT-R Life


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Excelaration?

Acceleration you might mean.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well looks turbo related....the B1 & B2 are for bank one and back two and TC is turbo charger from a bit of quick searching on google. Did you have the car re-mappped when the exhaust and intakes were fitted?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Boost cut/limit possibly. What does you boost gauge reach when this occurs?


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

yea sorry about the spelling, never was my strong point! yea car was re-mapped when the intakes and exhaust was fitted. boost was at maximum when the problem occured but ive turned it right down now as im pottering around! not driving it now anyway untill its diagnosed. do you think its related to the recent mods? i remember my evo x having a similar problem and that was caused by the air filter not being air tight.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Could well be.....did more reading and think its probably over boosting...


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

not sure what the boost gauge reached at the time of the fault but its always on full boost and i was flooring it so....


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

:bawling: once ive recieved the pro ecu cable and plug it in, will that say exactly what has happened and where the problem lies? obviously ian will be on the phone running thru it step by step..


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure....dont have any experience of the pro ecu and ecutek. Might need to log it though so Iain can check the data as well as the fault codes.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

yea will do, thanks for your help and research tonight, hopefully its not as bad as it sounds.. once its diagnosed and fixed il put a post up and let you no what it was.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

The EcuTek manual lists the codes as:
P0234 Turbocharger overboost condition (bank 1)
P1334 Turbocharger overboost condition (bank 2)

what's caused it is a different matter.

Protegimus


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Iain will sort with the ecu cable. I suspect it is an over boost. Turn the boost down and I would guess it will be no problem.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers guys, hopefully its that simple!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

If it is over boosting i would question what its been tuned to run. Assuming OEM turbos you really don't want to be running more than 18psi.


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

il find out, its only running a stage 3..


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

djbennyb said:


> il find out, its only running a stage 3..


Maybe injectors maxing out as stage 3 only runs stock injectors


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

there next on my list, ian did say he can only push the standard ones so far. im suprised no-one has expierianced this..


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

djbennyb said:


> there next on my list, ian did say he can only push the standard ones so far. im suprised no-one has expierianced this..


Not many people do stage 3 so if injectors this could be why - personally I jumped straight to stage 4 as the injectors would be over working on stage 3


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

was the car re mapped during the summer ?

my guess is over boost due to a more dense air charge now the year is cooling off


----------



## djbennyb (Mar 6, 2011)

no it was about a mounth ago mate, im sure it will be a quick fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## L19TRs (Oct 9, 2016)

Protegimus said:


> The EcuTek manual lists the codes as:
> P0234 Turbocharger overboost condition (bank 1)
> P1334 Turbocharger overboost condition (bank 2)
> 
> ...


Did anyone find the problem


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)




----------

